# Silver Refining Video Coming Soon: Preview



## lazersteve (May 31, 2010)

All,

I'm working on a new DVD of silver refining. Here's a little preview of the 99.99% crystals growing in an 1 Liter beaker:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYdQeIDEJ2g[/youtube]

The DVD will be ready soon and will demonstrate all kinds of silver refining techniques including:

Equipment Needed
Making the Electrolyte
Setting up the Cell
Running the Cell
Harvesting the Crystals
Recycling the Electrolyte
Casting Silver Bars

and much more. 

All footage on the DVD will be new and never before seen or posted on my website. I'll post segments of the DVD on the site to give everyone an idea of what to expect. The video above is from the DVD. 

Of course on the DVD I have audio with the video.  

Let me know what you think!

Steve


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm speechless.... 8) That is great looking and fun to watch. You do some great work.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 1, 2010)

Barren said:


> I'm speechless.... 8) That is great looking and fun to watch. You do some great work.



Thank you!

I can't get anything else done since I set up the small cell, I keep watching crystals grow all day!

I've melted all of my cemented silver down and now I am feeding the cell as much as it can take before the electrolyte needs changing. Once it's loaded I'll finish the DVD.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice ! What was the time elapsed ?


----------



## machiavelli976 (Jun 1, 2010)

Great Steve !!  i love silver crystals. do you know how to make floating silver foam?


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 1, 2010)

Noxx said:


> Nice ! What was the time elapsed ?



15 minutes.

Steve


----------



## HAuCl4 (Jun 1, 2010)

Beautiful !.


----------



## metatp (Jun 1, 2010)

Steve,

That was great. Count me in for buying one. I still have about 20 lbs of silver to refine, and am think of trying a cell after recovery in nitric acid. Do you take pre-orders? Can my son use it or show parts of it for his science fair project? Will will give you credit of course.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 1, 2010)

Tom,

Sorry no pre-orders.

I expect to have the DVD finished within a week or so. I'll also be listing some of the key components of the cell and electrolyte on my website pricing page when the video releases.

Check your PM's please.

Steve


----------



## rfd298 (Jun 1, 2010)

Steve,

Science rocks! I can't wait to get a hold of this video next. Count me in.


----------



## skeeter629 (Jun 1, 2010)

I will be buying a copy when it comes available. Thanks Steve!


----------



## chemist (Jun 2, 2010)

Steve --- Will you be including a section on how to convert silver chloride back to metal? I have read a few methods here, but I haven't yet done the conversion and a video would be fantastic.
By the way, I do love the two minibrick furnaces that you sold to me.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 2, 2010)

chemist said:


> Steve --- Will you be including a section on how to convert silver chloride back to metal? I have read a few methods here, but I haven't yet done the conversion and a video would be fantastic.



If the room on the DVD permits me to I will. I was on the fence about this exact question last night, but your open request has pushed me in the direction of adding the footage. I likely will add the lye and sugar method as I have found in side by side experiments with the other methods, it produces a far cleaner product. The draw back to this method is the cost of the lye and the fact that lye is a watched chemical now days thanks to the druggies.



chemist said:


> By the way, I do love the two minibrick furnaces that you sold to me.



I've temporarily discontinued them to make some modifications. The new improved hard brick takes longer to heat, but was very durable. Also my hand surgery has prohibited me from drilling any bricks until the doctor releases me back to full duty. I'm glad to hear you like them. I've grown so used to working with mine, it's nearly impossible for me to live without them now. I designed several version for different task (casting, melting, etc.)

The new, new improved version will be a combination of materials to provide fast heat up times, excellent insulation properties, ease of use, durability, and as economical as I can possibly make them.

It's people like yourself who support my web site with purchases that provide me the means to keep turning out the videos and information. 

I want to take this opportunity to thank everyone here who supports my site by buying products from my pricing page. If you need something that isn't listed let me know, I'll stock it. If you can't afford to buy something for an need a break, let me know. I've been known to take trade for goods also. 

Lastly, I want to apologize if anyone's order has been delayed during my hand surgery recovery. I'm finally getting use of my other hand, so things are speeding up again.

Thank you all,

Steve


----------



## chemist (Jun 3, 2010)

Steve --- Thank you for the response. I have a mental picture of you sitting in front of the keyboard with a pencil held firmly between your teeth while you pluck away at the keys.
I will definitely place an order for the new DVD.
As far as the durability of the firebrick, I have had no problems. 
You may soon be able to locate a large, inexpensive source of firebrick material now that the Atlantis Space Shuttle is being retired. :lol:


----------



## rfd298 (Jun 4, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> I've temporarily discontinued them to make some modifications. The new improved hard brick takes longer to heat, but was very durable. Also my hand surgery has prohibited me from drilling any bricks until the doctor releases me back to full duty. I'm glad to hear you like them. I've grown so used to working with mine, it's nearly impossible for me to live without them now. I designed several version for different task (casting, melting, etc.)
> 
> The new, new improved version will be a combination of materials to provide fast heat up times, excellent insulation properties, ease of use, durability, and as economical as I can possibly make them.



That explains a lot. I cracked mine into multiple pieces but it still works, I was looking to pick up a new one and they were missing from your site. Well I hope you have a speedy recovery and look forward seeing the newer and improved firebrick oven.

I am really looking forward to the SIlver Refining video.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice work,Steve!!!!
Congratulations.
Manuel


----------

